
On commit bits - blasdel
http://jacobian.org/writing/commit-bits/
======
ErrantX
We figured out a nice way round this; use mercurial.

We fork our main code base to a seperate location for each new employee and he
can commit to that all he wants; then patches can me merged back by a lead
developer.

This keeps them able to write code in the first weeks and gives us a bit of
audit control over their work :)

